# What should GTFX do?



## GTFX (26 Jul 2016)

I received an email from Ottawa a few weeks ago stating my recruiting center will send an email to setup an interview and medical. (Toronto is the recruitment center I use) 

I haven't received anything and they never pickup the phone or answer emails, takes months for a response.  

Is there anything else I can do? I call about 30+ times a day.. It goes to voice box that they don't monitor. I'm just insanely eager. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root (26 Jul 2016)

Good Day,

I'm sending you a PM with some advice.

Best Regards,
Sgt Laen


----------



## GTFX (26 Jul 2016)

Thank you very much, as date would have it.. They called today just as I was about to drive there.. Sounds about right with my luck. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTFX (2 Sep 2016)

Just got a call today from the company doing the back ground check. I'm just curious if this means my medical passed.  Would they waste money / time on this if they knew I want going to pass my medical? Or is this a guarantee my medical is good. I'm asking as I had a hiccup on my medical.  Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (2 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Just got a call today from the company doing the back ground check. I'm just curious if this means my medical passed.



OP: GTFX 
What should I do?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123663/post-1446589.html#msg1446589


			
				GTFX said:
			
		

> Is there anything else I can do? I call about 30+ times a day.. It goes to voice box that they don't monitor. I'm just insanely eager.



From Ask a CAF Recruiter,

if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## GTFX (2 Sep 2016)

Is there an echo in here 😁

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTFX (2 Sep 2016)

Oh your comments did not show only the quote 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTFX (2 Sep 2016)

Not to be rude but everything you linked had little relevance to my question. But thanks anyway.. I'll keep searching. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacleodEE (2 Sep 2016)

GTFX don't be rude.  
No one can tell you what your looking for. Your medical is handled by one department and your background by another. If you want an answer on your medical call your local recruiting Center.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Is there an echo in here 😁
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk





			
				GTFX said:
			
		

> Oh your comments did not show only the quote
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk





			
				GTFX said:
			
		

> Not to be rude but everything you linked had little relevance to my question. But thanks anyway.. I'll keep searching.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



NOT TO BE RUDE, but if you really want to survive for more than one day on this site, you may want to read the Army.ca Conduct Guidelines that you agreed to when you registered, and be civil to those who give you a reply to your question.  This is not your private forum.  You are not in any way special.  A little reading of the threads that pertain to your questions will answer most, if not all, of your questions and questions you have not even thought of yet. 

You will find that the people on this site do not suffer fools very gladly.


----------



## GTFX (3 Sep 2016)

Like I said I want saying it in  a rude tone.. I read everything that was linked and none of it had any relevance then I thanked the poster and said I would try to search further.. Sorry if I offended of wasn't my intention. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTFX (4 Sep 2016)

If they are phoning my references, dose this mean my medical is good? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loachman (4 Sep 2016)

Some selected posts from the thread into which I merged your original thread, as it does not appear that you read them:



			
				Master Corporal Steven said:
			
		

> Good day ShawnCameron,
> 
> Welcome to the “Ask a CAF Recruiter” section. The members tagged as “CAF Recruiter” are official Canadian Armed Forces recruiters. They will identify themselves with their rank, first name and the Forces.ca avatar. In order to best answer questions, there are some rules that need to be adhered to.
> 
> ...





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> If that's the case, then your background checks are not normally started until after your Medical has been approved and then file has been returned to your CFRC.





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:
> 
> •   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application.
> •   If you know your application number, include it in the email.
> •   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.



A reasonable assumption from DAA's post would be "most likely". Beyond that, nobody here can tell you anything else as nobody has access to your file. You were told in that thread how you can find out. Is it that difficult?


----------



## GTFX (4 Sep 2016)

Thanks for the post. I read all I could on the previous post and try to call my recruiting center 10x a day, they rarely pickup if at all. I know they are busy which is why I asked here. Once again thanks for your time. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (5 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> I read all I could on the previous post and try to call my recruiting center 10x a day, they rarely pickup if at all.



Call display?

Have you tried using someone else's phone?


----------



## GTFX (5 Sep 2016)

Haha right! Thanks for the reality check 😂

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (5 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Haha right! Thanks for the reality check 😂



Sometimes, a lame joke helps people relax.  ( Sometimes, has the opposite effect.  )

Good luck with your application!


----------



## GTFX (5 Sep 2016)

The reason I was asking is because I did my medical 3 weeks ago and me having a 1cm kidney stone came up and I thought that was it for me and then just on Friday I got a call from Garda about my references.. I don't want to get my hopes up.. But I'm assuming this means my medical passed and in insanely record time by the sounds of it? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (5 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> The reason I was asking is because I did my medical 3 weeks ago and me having a 1cm kidney stone came up and I thought that was it for me and then just on Friday I got a call from Garda about my references.. I don't want to get my hopes up.. But I'm assuming this means my medical passed and in insanely record time by the sounds of it?



_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information. 

But, we do have a couple of pages on Kidney Stones,

Kidney Stones  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/49135.25.html


----------



## DAA (7 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> The reason I was asking is because I did my medical 3 weeks ago and me having a 1cm kidney stone came up and I thought that was it for me and then just on Friday I got a call from Garda about my references.. I don't want to get my hopes up.. But I'm assuming this means my medical passed and in insanely record time by the sounds of it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



The approval of your Medical will take 6-8 weeks.  Provided there were no "glaring" issues when you were examined and you weren't asked to provide additional medical information, then chances are, your local Recruiting Detachment has decided to start your Background Checks ahead of time, with the assumption that you will be declared medically fit.

Good luck, sit tight and let nature run it's course.   Be sure to maintain contact with your CFRC once every 30-45 days just to check in.


----------



## GTFX (7 Sep 2016)

Thanks DAA I sent an email to my recruiting detachment and they said my medical was complete and I have confirmation from my references they called... Have got heard of medical being completed in under 2 weeks.. My whole process so far is under 3 months.. 


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> My whole process so far is under 3 months..


----------



## DAA (7 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Thanks DAA I sent an email to my recruiting detachment and they said my medical was complete and I have confirmation from my references they called... Have got heard of medical being completed in under 2 weeks.. My whole process so far is under 3 months..



Can't say I've ever seen a Medical processed, approved and returned within 2 weeks but only because of the dispatch times involved between the CFRC and RMO.

If your process to this point is under 3 months, consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## GTFX (7 Sep 2016)

Maybe "completed"  may means they did it at the cfrc but not actually sent back from whatever it is sent to 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTFX (7 Sep 2016)

Ps my phones autocorrelation is horrendous 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAA (7 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Maybe "completed"  may means they did it at the cfrc but not actually sent back from whatever it is sent to



Your local CFRC only administers the Medical process and then sends your file forward for review.  They are not the approving authority.  Which now puts us back to 6-8 weeks from your Medical date.

It's rather confusing for you looking from the outside in but be patient and don't worry about what's going on behind the scenes.  You may have two processes running concurrently which is to your benefit.  Even if they complete the Background checks, they still can't do anything until the Med File has been returned.


----------



## GTFX (14 Sep 2016)

I'm always unable to reach my cfrc. But today i got an email reply from the website email. It said my file is open and awaiting final processing. 

Could this mean anything or? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAA (14 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> I'm always unable to reach my cfrc. But today i got an email reply from the website email. It said my file is open and awaiting final processing.
> Could this mean anything or?



It means exactly what they have told you, that your current application status is "Final Processing".  This would indicate that you have completed the entire application process (CFAT/TSD, Medical, Interview, Background Checks and anything else required) and your local Recruiting Detachment is now doing a final review of your application.  Once this process is completed and if everything checks out, the next status will be "Recommended for Merit Listing".

Good luck!


----------



## GTFX (14 Sep 2016)

So would this mean my medical is OK or 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace (14 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> So would this mean my medical is OK or
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



YOU have a serious problem with READING and COMPREHENSION.  

READ 



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> It means exactly what they have told you, that your current application status is "Final Processing".  This would indicate that you have completed the entire application process (CFAT/TSD, Medical, Interview, Background Checks and anything else required) and your local Recruiting Detachment is now doing a final review of your application.  Once this process is completed and if everything checks out, the next status will be "Recommended for Merit Listing".
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## GTFX (14 Sep 2016)

I probably do. I just don't know if completed is the same as passed. So I ask. Unlike most I'm not doing this for the money, it's a job yes but I'd do it for free. I make decent money and have a pension.. I'm just missing something in my life and want it so bad. So I do apologize for my constant reiliteration of everything. I'm hanging on by a thread. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAA (14 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> So would this mean my medical is OK or



Like I mentioned above and rather nicely reinforced by Geogre Wallace, if your application status is "Final Processing", then apparently your medical is okay and so was your interview and so were the background checks and so was everything else.

You're done, now they only have to "stick a fork in you", pull you off the grill and serve you up to BMQ/BMOQ.


----------



## GTFX (14 Sep 2016)

I think i love you DAA... 😊

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbdullahD (14 Sep 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> Like I mentioned above and rather nicely reinforced by Geogre Wallace, if your application status is "Final Processing", then apparently your medical is okay and so was your interview and so were the background checks and so was everything else.
> 
> You're done, now they only have to* "stick a fork in you", pull you off the grill and serve you up to BMQ/BMOQ.*



That is an awkward way of thinking of it lol


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Sep 2016)

Well, when you are done ... you are done. No point in burning the product past the point where it can be consumed.  [


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> Once this process is completed and _*if*_ everything checks out, the next status will be "Recommended for Merit Listing".



"If". There's a small matter of a "1cm kidney stone".

GTFX should probably hold off on proposing to DAA and purchasing a ring for a bit longer.


----------



## mariomike (14 Sep 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> You're done, now they only have to "stick a fork in you", pull you off the grill and serve you up to BMQ/BMOQ.



Good luck, GTFX!


----------



## GTFX (15 Sep 2016)

Thanks for putting up with me.. Here's hoping! 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (15 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Thanks for putting up with me.. Here's hoping!



Let's hope the folks at St. Jean are as kind-hearted.


----------



## GTFX (15 Sep 2016)

That's the part I look forward to most.. The rebuild. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAA (15 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Let's hope the folks at St. Jean are as kind-hearted.



Many many years ago, definitely not.  These days, maybe a bit more so.......hahaha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SihQghhTg4


----------



## GTFX (15 Sep 2016)

Getting my ass kicked physically and mentally is what intrigues me most. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (15 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Getting my ass kicked physically and mentally is what intrigues me most.



Masochism can be a valuable job skill.


----------



## GTFX (15 Sep 2016)

You make a valid point... Guess I got a plan b now 😂

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTFX (21 Sep 2016)

Cfrc Toronto is literally impossible to get a hold of.. Breaks my heart weeeòoooò. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (21 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Cfrc Toronto is literally impossible to get a hold of.. Breaks my heart weeeòoooò.



Don't forget...


----------



## GTFX (23 Sep 2016)

Hmm... Tried, still nothing 😂

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Sep 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Hmm... Tried, still nothing 😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



Are you sure they have your correct contact information? They might be calling the wrong number.


----------



## GTFX (11 Oct 2016)

Yeah I'm certain they do. Still waiting.. Going on 8 or 9 weeks, I've lost track. I call almost everyday... But haven't been able to reach anyone. Still hoping. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (11 Oct 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Still waiting.. Going on 8 or 9 weeks, I've lost track. I call almost everyday... But haven't been able to reach anyone. Still hoping.



Hang in there, GTFX. They say hope is the last thing that dies in a wo/man.

Good luck!


----------



## GTFX (24 Oct 2016)

Everyone's going to bmq and im over here like 😩 when going to be my time... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmedAndUseless (25 Oct 2016)

GTFX said:
			
		

> Everyone's going to bmq and im over here like 😩 when going to be my time...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Try not to stress about the wait too much, I know it can be a pain but in my opinion it isn't the worst thing that could happen to you. I was on track to get in and start Summer BMQ (Pres) but had a hiccup with the medical. I was a little annoyed at the time (Not too much, I'm young and all) but looking back, I realize how much I improved during the ~5 months I've been waiting, whether it be physically or mentally. As I've been told before: You're going to have to wait for things often when in the military, so you might as well get used to it. I know what I say doesn't bear much weighting (not even sworn in yet) but from what my experiences, I just feel that the wait shouldn't be taken as a bad thing. It'll be nice if we get in but there's always a way to improve yourself, or something new you can learn to better prepare yourself for what's next. Take the ball and roll with it; good luck!


----------

